# 36.5 years old and pregnant with second baby



## hope2bmother

Hi all! I just wanted to pop in and say hello. My rainbow baby is just about a week shy of 19 months and I just found out last Sunday that we are expecting again. For having had a miscarriage at 9w2d back in December of 2014, I find I'm strangely optimistic this pregnancy. It's taken me aback. I get frightened/anxious (but also excited) about my first midwife appointment in a few weeks. Hoping for a beautifully viability scan... eeeks! 

Anyway, I'd love to connect to other moms 35 and older. 

Happy and healthy pregnancies to all!


----------



## Sweetkat

Just turned 37 and almost 16 weeks pregnant with my second :). I don't feel any different to my last pregnancy almost 5 years ago (time flies!) except that I am showing earlier this time.


----------



## Huggles

I'm also 36.5 (37 in Nov) and just found out I'm pregnant with my second - due May 2018. My son will be turning 6 next month so a fairly large age gap. I'm excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## trumpetbeth

Hi Ladies!! I would love to be apart of this group! I am 35 will be 36 in February. I am pregnant with #2. My doctor had me do the Harmony test since I am 35 and we found out we are having a girl! I have a son that was born Nov 14'. I am currently 14 weeks. So happy to have some friends in the same place!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome trumpet! So exciting you're having a girl! I haven't heard of the harmony test, off to google!


----------



## trumpetbeth

It is a blood test that tests for genetic abnormalities. I am in the US don't know where everyone else is from. I live in Houston, TX. We just had a horrible hurricane come through.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks, yes just googled and saw what it is. I'm in South Africa. It seems they do offer it here but the bloods then get sent to US for analysis so the cost is extremely high :(


----------



## hope2bmother

Ah! So nice to have a group with mothers my age! Congratulations to all of you on your pregnancies. Looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Trumpet- I hope you and your family are okay! I cannot imagine what you're all going through there. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Palladium

Hi! I'm 37 and due with #2 in January (planned C section for medical reasons). We think this is a second girl, but we'll find out for sure in a couple of weeks. I have some complications, but nothing too bad, although I am definitely finding this pregnancy harder in general than my first. I had no morning sickness with DD, this time I had a few weeks of it (gone now thankfully), but I'm finding the tiredness and the aches and pains are a lot worse. I've used quite a few sick days when I've just needed some time to rest up. Some of it's probably due to the fact that my DD is a very energetic and determined 2yr old. But we're stopping after this one, we decided long ago that 2 kids was right for us, and I'll be very happy not to go through another pregnancy after this is done.

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome palladium!


----------



## trumpetbeth

My home is fine here in Houston. We were supposed to start school 2 weeks ago and it will finally start on Monday. My husband and I decided we will stop after 2 kids as well. The sickness is still kicking my butt! I am ready to feel baby move and feel pregnant and not just sick.


----------



## trumpetbeth

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Palladium

Doing ok thanks! We got confirmation that we're having another girl (what we were hoping for although DH did have a moment where he had to deal with never having a son).

My blood sugar is under control and bub's growth is above average but not alarming, so pretty happy for the moment. Just dealing with back pain and SPD, and counting down the days until the Christmas break which is when I start my maternity leave.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Whatme

Hi all
Im in the uk, and Ill be 38 when baby is born, and man do I ache all ready, I have sciatica so bad, god only knows how Im going to get to 40 weeks.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey :hi: 

I'm 37 in may expecting my 4th hopefully it's my rainbow x


----------



## Whatme

wantingagirl said:


> Hey :hi:
> 
> I'm 37 in may expecting my 4th hopefully it's my rainbow x

Hi, 
How are you feeling? Its tough with the other 3 I know that much! 

This baby will be my 5th child. So super busy here too.


----------

